# First time incubating, help



## Keera (Jan 29, 2018)

So this is my first tome ever hatching eggs, I've raised chicks before but I've never hatched them. I made my own incubator out of a heat lamp and a small lizard terrarium I had. I know the basic information about hatching them, like that I have to turn them and what temp and humidity to keep them at, but are there any other tips anyone can give me? I'm using eggs from my grandma's hens (she had a lot of different breeds but they are all large hens) and they were (hopefully) fertilized by her bantam rooster. He has fertilized eggs from these chickens in the past and the chicks turned out ok, so hopefully this time will work too. Here's a picture of my set up right now, I'm going to wash out the whole terrarium before I add in the eggs, but this is what I've got now.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi. Welcome and we'don't all like you to post your progress.
The important things here seem to be temp and humidity regulation. Can you keep that at 100 degrees? Steady? You should also turn the eggs and change their positions several times a day. With humidity, you may do well with 1/4 cup of water in a cup like you have in there. At 7 days, candle for progress. You may want to wrap bubble wrap around the terrerium to stabilize the temp. 

It's not impossible to do, just harder to keep your temp and humidity at a steady level.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Keera. I dont incubate, cant help you there.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!!!Very ingenious set-up you got there.Heat and humidity,increasing humidity prior to the hatch date which is extremely important so they don't stick to the shell. Good luck!!!


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi and welcome,
I'm assuming you have a lid for the terrarium? As folks have noted, heat and humidity are the biggies. If you don't get them right you will end up with dead/deformed chicks...don't mean to scare you but you do need to know the importance.
Humidity needs to be increased on the last few days of hatch
If you mark one side of the egg it will help you to keep track of whether or not you have turned them.
I see you have already posted on BYC - there is a good thread there (somewhere) on hatching - probably under the learning center area - check it out  Good luck - and we need pix!


----------

